# Morocco Method Henna Hair Color



## Ashley Teague (Oct 27, 2012)

Has anyone tried this? I'm interested in darkening my hair with it. I can't seem to find before and after pics though of the color. Also, anyone know how to darken your brows with henna? Any tips tricks or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 27, 2012)

I tried henna once as a teen and all it did was add a reddish sheen to my hair. To be fair, my hair is brown black naturally and most dyes look like glosses, unless I take my hair super light. Which is not that flattering on me lol. I also remember it being messy, but I was young and very unskilled lol.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 27, 2012)

There are 2 colours to henna - brown and a regular henna which is ORANGE. I suggest the brown which has other botanicals that colour/stain hair brown. You can intensify or darken the colour to both brown and orange by steeping a strong dark tea like orange pekoe and adding it to the mixture. I'm not sure you should be doing it for eyebrows, it may stain skin


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 27, 2012)

Umm... While it may be orange originally, it turned into a reddish sheen in my hair after application and a day or two. Unless you can better explain my personal experience using it?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 27, 2012)

I used the Caca Noir henna from Lush once, as a hair treatment. The description says _"After the first use, expect your hair to turn several shades darker"_ but I already have dark brown/black hair so I didn't notice any difference in colour. My mum used to dye her hair with regular henna (+coffee) and it would turn her black hair an dark orange-red.

Keep in mind that henna generally has a strong smell, so make sure that you can bear the smell in your hair for the first day or two before you put it in.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 27, 2012)

Your hair is brown which means it has red undertones.  Its just darker because your hair is dark.  On blondes or white hair, it is ORANGE.  The black henna will make your hair any where from medium brown to dark brown but you'd have to make sure you pick up the brown and not the neutral henna which is orange.   

If you brew some strong dark tea and add it to the henna mixture, it will adhere better and darker.  I used to use henna after I lightened my hair to a strawberry or auburn.  I would not recommend it on eyebrows as henna is intended to dye skin for mehndi.  There are lots of Indians in my area, you know who uses henna to dye their hair because it is soo orange. 

This woman is from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henna







> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm... While it may be orange originally, it turned into a reddish sheen in my hair after application and a day or two. Unless you can better explain my personal experience using it?


----------



## BeautyGal (Oct 27, 2012)

I've never tried henna before but was thinking of it. I'm blonde now, not really thinking of going red or brunette as of now, but maybe _someday _I'll give it a try. Too bad you can't go blonde using only natural products!


----------



## erikatheicyone (Oct 31, 2012)

I used to use henna. It is fantastic stuff for someone who is ready to commit to being a gorgeous redhead but it is permanent. I would suggest strand tests before using it to be sure that you like the colour and that it will give you the desired result.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

